
Twitter Polls Are an Awful Idea - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/25/twitter-polls-are-an-awful-idea/
======
hugh4
> Brands will love it, media outlets will love it (BuzzFeed is gonna embed the
> shit out them, and oh…the presidential election!@#!@#), and sports teams
> asking questions of fans this Sunday will love it.

So, given that twitter's core customers will love it, I'm not sure why it's an
"awful idea".

All we have is some vague assertion that "But when you poll someone, you deter
them from making their true voice heard." Because what twitter needs is _more_
people shouting their opinions on every random subject?

